# Military colors



## kardar2 (Jul 7, 2014)

You would think that paracord suppliers / makers would have specific military colors. So We would not have to guess on if it is the right color. The picture on websites can be deceiving.


----------



## Deek550 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello,

Are you looking for true authentic MIL-Spec cord, or just color-matching?


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

What colors are you looking for?


----------



## kardar2 (Jul 7, 2014)

My brother is a marine and a cousin in the coast guard and another cousin in the navy. I WAS wanting to make them stuff withe the colors. But not sure if it is the right shade of color.


----------



## kardar2 (Jul 7, 2014)

It would be great if they had a category for military colors and,called each color example marine corps red or marine corps gold...


----------



## kardar2 (Jul 7, 2014)

Colors.. I know I Can find mil-spec.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm not sure if there are a lot of color choices as far as true Mil-spec goes. So you may have to just find the colors of the branches of Military your looking for and then just get the best quality paracord from a reputable supplier and use that.


----------

